# [German NR] 11.80 3x3x3 average - Cornelius Dieckmann



## Yes We Can! (Apr 19, 2010)

German Open 2010
13.59, 11.27, 10.94, 13.19, 10.71 = 11.80
New German record 
38th in the world at the moment!

Thanks to Leno for filming!


----------



## DavidWoner (Apr 19, 2010)

Wow, it's crazy to think that 11.80 is only 38th o_0.

Nicely done!


----------



## amostay2004 (Apr 19, 2010)

Damn it now I'm officially jealous of you.

Good job!

EDIT: the average is 11.72 according to WCA and my calculator =p


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Apr 19, 2010)

amostay2004 said:


> Damn it now I'm officially jealous of you.
> 
> Good job!
> 
> EDIT: the average is 11.72 according to WCA and my calculator =p



It's because the 10.94 was counted as a 10.54, Cornelius already contacted Ron about it, it'll be fixed soon I think.


----------



## 4Chan (Apr 19, 2010)

The camera angle on the third solve when it was directly over the solve was pretty nice.


----------



## chrisness (Apr 19, 2010)

Nice solves. I hear Joey on the 2nd solve


----------



## Escher (Apr 19, 2010)

Wow, really well done Cornelius 
You've improved so fast!

You rotate a ridiculous amount though


----------



## Neo63 (Apr 19, 2010)

I think I saw Erik in there..

and yeah it's crazy to think that 11.80 isn't even ranked top 25


----------



## stefanobevacqua (Apr 19, 2010)

really nice  i hope in a sub12 avg too.


----------



## Crazycubemom (Apr 20, 2010)

Congratulation Cornelius, soon you will get ER or I hope WR  keep on practice , I'm your # 1 fan.


----------



## Olivér Perge (Apr 20, 2010)

This kid is really good! Last year I remember he was happy with his sub20. And now he almost had a non lucky sub10, missed by a lock up. All respect! Nice job on the NR, it's finally in Germany now.  (Sorry Lucas.) 

Oh, btw: Cornelius, I will still kill you!


----------



## Yes We Can! (Apr 21, 2010)

My 10.13 single 

Thanks for the compliments!
Thx Maria  You are so kind!!

Olivér: I was afraid to hear that


----------



## PeterV (Apr 21, 2010)

Congrats! Great job, Cornelius! I remember when you joined the forum and I was faster than you. Now you've got a NR and I'm still stuck around the same average


----------

